
Ask HN: What's your morning routine? Be specific! - wlmsng
What do you do in the first 60 minutes after you wake up?
======
rqebmm
7:00 - turn off first alarm

7:30 - turn off second alarm

7:45 - turn off third alarm

8:00 - hit snooze

8:10 - hit snooze

8:20 - hit snooze

8:30 - stumble to shower

8:40 - get dressed

8:50 - take dog out

9:00 - leave for work

9:15 - arrive at work where I'll grab some coffee and a piece of toast while
checking emails

------
pointyer
My office is 50 meters away from me and work starts at 9:30. I Normally wake
up at 5am. Meaning I have too much time on my hands.

    
    
        T+0 Wake up feeling a little cold, Go to my office to start start reading/studying
        T+60 Get ready for my run, normally about 6 miles
        T+120 Back from run, it's normally light by now. Run bath. Check emails while it runs.
        T+135 Get in bath. Relax
        T+150 Get out of bath, change into dressing gown.
        T+160 Make breakfast.
        T+180 Lay breakfast table. Wake girlfriend for breakfast. Have sex.
        T+200 Have breakfast.
        T+210 Change into work clothes. 8:30 by this point. Read any commits that were made yesterday so I'm up to speed on other's work.
        T+255 Time to leave.
        T+260 Have a coffee at some wanky coffee shop, across the street from work
        T+270 Sign into work.

------
th0ma5
Wake up in a panic

Check various things online in case another 9/11

Take some innocuous daily medication I have to take

Get dressed

Go to work

Get coffee

Get caught up with overnight emails

Get caught up with feeds, blogs, etc

Decide on the main thing that's going to happen for the day

------
benoliver999

      0600 - Arise
      0605 - Do some exercise, in my house because I don't like the gym anymore.
      0650 - Have a shower
      0700 - Wake up girlfriend
      0705 - Start coffee, moka pot
      0710 - Start breakfast stuff. Toast, grapefruit, croissant - one of those, not all!
      0720 - Get the TV on. Sitcoms in the morning. Formerly Frasier, finished that so now it's Seinfeld.
      0820 - Quick cup of OJ
      0825 - Start getting dressed
      0845 - Set off for work
      0900 - Get to work
      0930 - Wake up

------
NamTaf
I'm a random mech eng in a large corporation so this may be in a vastly
different context to many of you.

    
    
      T=0 Wake up to alarm
      T+~3 Shower
      T+~13 Exit shower, begin other amenities e.g.: teeth, hair
      T+~17 Get dressed
      T+~20 Exit front door
      T+25 Get on train for work
      T+50 Get in work, do admin tasks like email.
      T+90 Get a coffee, knuckle down for longer tasks
    

I'm thinking of mixing it up shortly due to some changes with work, whereby
I'll look to cycle to work. This should be slightly faster than the train +
walk commute that I presently do. We have fantastic cycle facilities here
including catered showers, bike racks, etc. This would shift my routeine to:

    
    
      T=0 Get Up
      T+3 Basic clothes
      T+5 Cycle
      T+25 Shower at work
      T+35 Other amenities at work
      T+37 Get dressed
      T+40 Start admin tasks etc.
    

You'll note I don't eat breakfast - I rarely feel like I can eat of a morning.
The coffee at about T+90 tends to be the first point I begin to feel hungry,
and suppresses my appetite decently until lunch time. I keep getting told I
should eat breakfast and I think if I did an hour-long ritual at home I may
start doing so, but I don't feel held back by not having it in my current
routine.

------
lancefisher
My wife wakes up at 7:30, and I try to sleep another 30 minutes while she is
getting the kids ready. I try to get up at 8:00, but often hit the snooze a
time or two. I've stayed up too late the night before. Finally, I get up. I
need to hurry so I can leave by 8:30.

I start the shower on hot to let it warm up while I brush, and use the toilet.
After a nice shower, I find my clothes and other things needed for the day.
Running clothes if I'm running at lunch or after work.

I leave at 8:30 with my 7yo in the old truck. We have a nice little chat on
the way to school. Usually about the game he's currently into on the iPad like
Terraria, Minecraft, Yet it Moves, etc. I ask him if he's excited about
school, and tell him to have a great day, and listen to his teachers.

We get to the school at 8:40, and I walk him to his class. Usually greeting
the teacher with a "Buenos Dias!" (It's all Spanish)

I then stop at this awesome local coffee shop named Black Coffee Roasting
Company. They roast their own beans, do pour-overs and make great americanos.
I always have the single origin 12oz double americano. I've cut back since the
16oz, 4 shot americanos I used to drink made me feel jittery. They carry
pastries from a great local French bakery named Le Petit Outre. I usually get
a plain croissant. I pay with Square Order if it's working, and they all know
me by name.

I'll sit down and look at the mountains while I read Hacker News on my iPhone
and sip on my coffee.

I drive through downtown Missoula, and across the bridge, park at the office,
walk in, check email, HipChat, and prep for standup at 9:40.

I feel blessed.

------
micheljansen
My average morning (I work as a UX architect at a creative agency in London):

    
    
      7:00 - Wake up light gradually fades in
      7:30 - Alarm goes off 
             if I didn't already wake up by now, start getting dressed
      7:31 - Start preparing coffee (grind beans, prepare moka pot)
      7:35 - Finish getting dressed, wake up snoozing wife
      7:40 - Have coffee with some light breakfast
      8:00 - Kiss wife as she goes to work
      8:05 - Quick dishes after breakfast
             Good time to reflect or listen to podcasts etc.
      8:20 - Pack bag, coat etc. to leave
      8:25 - Walk to work
      8:50 - Arrive at work, plunder breakfast buffet if still hungry
      9:00 - Wake up over coffee and email at my desk
    

On some mornings I'll naturally wake up at 7:00 and start everything earlier.
On other mornings we'll reverse the roles and I snooze while my wife gets up
before (but making coffee is still my job).

------
benologist
Between 7 and 7:45 I wake up, make my bed, wash any dishes and clean up a
little, exercise, deodorize, put some coffee on and go to the shop if I need
milk or anything.

I read something, usually from Nautilus magazines, while I have my coffee and
something to eat if I'm hungry. If I don't have leftovers or other plans I
pull something out of the freezer to cook for lunch/dinner. Then I spend about
half an hour walking to/from my daughter's mom's then kindergarten.

Eventually I get back home and will finally get to my computer, unless I also
need to do washing or cooking in which case I'll be busy a bit longer.

On weekends I do no exercise and sleep in if I can.

These mornings specifically do not involve checking my phone, tablet or
computer for anything more than seeing what time it is, working from home that
stuff was defining all of my time until I set a proper routine.

------
nlh
Great question! I've radically changed my routine since moving to SF (~1.5
years ago) - love my current one. Two versions

1) (3-4 days a week)

\- Wake up 6:30-6:45.

\- Bathroom

\- Put in contacts, brush teeth

\- Put on shoes & sweatshirt, grab iPhone & iPad, immediately head to car

\- Drive to either: Four Barrel, Sightglass, Le Marais, or St. Frank (4 best
coffee shops in the city, me thinks)

\- Order latte. Eat 1 British Rolo (real sugar, chocolate, awesomely sweet
caramel)

\- Sip latte. Check email. NOTE! No email until now. Much much much much
happier this way.

\- Continue drinking latte, go through Twitter & HN. That's about 60 mins
worth. Head home and start day.

2) (1-2 days/week):

\- Wake up 5:45-6:00

\- Bathroom

\- Put in contacts, brush teeth

\- Get biking gear on

\- Bike to either top of Hawk Hill (feeling energetic) or Philz in Sausalito
(feeling less energetic). Be happy. Take pictures.

\- Bike back and get coffee either at Le Marais or go straight home to shower
and get ready for the day.

#2 is obviously a bit more healthy ;)

------
ssharp
I'm curious to find out, from the OP or anyone else, what you get from hearing
about other people's routines.

I listened to a few episodes of the Tim Ferris podcast and was perplexed at
how insipid it was. I don't care what Tony Robbin's, or anyone else's, morning
routine looks like. Or what "productivity hacks" people have, which usually
amount to just sitting down and doing what needs to get done. And then there
were the questions from listeners episodes with more tedious questions about
personal routines. I would love for someone to answer personal productivity
questions by saying "quit asking how other people are productive and go _do_
something productive".

I just don't get it, but would like to know why it interests others so much.

~~~
four
I am curious. Curious for a glimpse into a private, quotidian aspect of other
people's lives, and perhaps their priorities and foibles.

HN Meta nonsense: I'm interested to know why you want to know why other people
find interesting something you don't find interesting! HN arch comment: Oh,
wait. I'm not interested to know.

------
fertilejim
\- feed dog and cat <br> \- shower <br> \- make coffee and say good morning to
the kids<br> \- meditate for 20 minutes <br> \- say good morning to my wife
<br> \- finish coffee<br> \- say goodbye to the family and head into work

------
enf
Wake up.

Brush my teeth.

Feed the cat.

Read twitter and glance at email while I sit on the toilet.

Shave.

Take a shower.

Wake Steph up if it's a day when she didn't leave before I got up.

Get dressed.

Start some water boiling.

Clean out the coffee pot and grind some new coffee.

Read other things while I wait for the water to boil.

Make eggs and toast and coffee.

Eat breakfast.

Maybe practice a song on the piano if I have a few minutes.

Leave Steph's mom her pills and newspaper.

Start walking to BART.

------
funkylexoo
06:00 - Alarm goes off & hit snooze 06:09 - Alarm goes off again. Hit snooze
again. 06:18 - Alarm goes off again. OK this is ridiculous. I drag myself out
of bed and get ready to go to the gym. 06:30 - In the gym for a 60 min
workout. 07:40 - Back home & jump straight into the shower. 08:00 - Kiss wife
goodbye & off to work 08:45 - Arrive at the office & Prepare breakfast. Read
the news. 09:30 - Think about strategy for the year and quarter. Reassess
priorities & prepare my to do list for the day. 09:45 - Start working

------
garyfirestorm
Mech Engg in Automotive Sector {Detroit} T0 wake up T0.1 Check phone for msgs
(since home timezone is different) T2 clear all msgs T3 Brush+Shower T23 Out
of shower T25 Make sure everythings in bag that I need (wireless mouse/check
whether my systems logged on to teamviewer) Do this while dressing (winters
take time) T35 Get in car T50 reach office parking T60 reach desk, grab
coffee, check mail, start planning test/analyze data/attend meetings

I know i bath for 20min, winters are cold, i really like hot water shower for
sometime

------
piinecone
\- Wake up (no alarm)

\- Make something to eat (~5-10 minutes)

\- Eat + write a page + draw something (~10 minutes)

\- Make and drink something green (~10 minutes)

\- Meditate (20 minutes)

\- Get to work

Lately, I have been bumping exercise to mid-day or early evening. I don't
check my email or read the news until late morning if I can help it. Sometimes
I miss things.

If I'm particularly excited to get into something I will bump meditation to
the post exercise slot later in the day. Some days I will make coffee or tea
before working, but not every day.

------
cotsog
5:45 - Wake up, go downstairs, take tablet or phone. If my youngest does not
wake up I read HN, reddit, Twitter, e-mail until 6:00-6:10

6:10 - Shower, get dressed

6:25 - Wake up girlfriend if she's not already, start preparing breakfast for
my 2 daughters

6:40 - wake up oldest daughter if she's not already

6:45 - eat breakfast with my girls

7:05 - clean up table and dishes

7:10 - change diaper and put the cloths of my youngest

7:15 - brush teeth, grab lunch, kisses to everybody and out the door around
7:20-7:30

COMMUTE

8:00-8:15 - arrive at work

------
sudheendrach

      8:00 AM - alarm, check emails, tweets
      8:15 AM - wake up, brush teeth and bathroom
      8:35 AM - water plants
      8:40 AM - go out for a walk (chai)
      9:00 AM - shower
      9:20 AM - get dressed
      9:35 AM - catch an auto (tuk tuk) to office
      9:50 AM - breakfast
      10:10 AM - coffee and read emails, reply easy ones
      11:00 AM - attend daily stand up meeting
      11:15 AM - start the work

------
four
I'm a UX designer & UX coach. I work for myself. I am looking for
work/clients. I live in a small city more than an hour outside a big city. My
New England Winter morning routine: 1\. Awake - Often long before "it's time
to get up" 2\. Check the time. 3\. Think or sleep further or arise to read,
watch, nap, or think. 4\. Arise, usually at 6 a.m.; anywhere between 5 a.m.
and 8 a.m. 5\. Unplug cell phone from AC. 6\. Put cell phone is it's "spot".
7\. Dress. 8\. Walk around the block. 9\. Change into minimal layers. * 10.
Open all drapes. * 11. Stretch. * 12. 1 minute of intense exercise. 13\. Put
on water to boil/re-heat coffee already brewed. * 14. Shower unless schedule
dictates delaying shower until later. 15\. Start preparing breakfast (oatmeal
or eggs or yoghurt with things). * 16. Clear off the dining table. 17\. Get on
the web (Note: home page set to YC S15 app). 18\. Check email for anything
urgent - about 2 minutes. 19\. Scan 1st 60 HN headlines & save for later -
about 1 minute. 20\. Put away computer. 21\. Finish preparing breakfast. 22\.
Sit down to eat breakfast. 23\. Eat breakfast while reading the weekly
newspaper from the (other) rural town where I spend some of each summer. 24\.
Turn on NPR for news and the three hours of classical music following. 25\.
Make the bed. 26\. Take stock, make a list and get down to work.

* If my girlfriend is not gone by the time I arise, I defer these steps until I'm alone. __At the same time every morning, I interrupt everything at a pre-determined time to call my child with love and wishes for a good day.

------
gatsbysong
T+0 snooze T+9 snooze T+18 snooze T+27 do twitter/fb feeds from iphone in bed
T+37 get up T+50 get dressed T+60 arrive at office

~~~
_mgr
I want to be everyone else's morning ritual but I am very much this.

------
harkyns_castle
* Stretch, and if I'm tired and have a sliver of time, roll back the other way (and attempt lucid dreaming).

* Brewed coffee or tea (no instant, or teabags) and cigarette.

* Check if there's anything interesting online (buildings exploding, religious nuts doing something crazy, more NSA hacks, Tony Abbot putting his foot in it again.

* Start the 9-5 rat racing for yet another day.

* Wish I had a fulfilling life.

------
aunty_helen
6, Alarm

630 Partner gets up, turns alarm off and gets ready for work

730 Alarm + Partner wakes me up and then heads to work

735 Alarm comes off sleep, wakes me up again

740 Alarm comes off sleep, wakes me up again. If I'm feeling energetic I'll
get up now

745 Alarm comes off sleep, time to force myself to get up.

750 Bathroom and shower

810 Starting to run late, get dressed

815 Breakfast cereal and OJ

817 If it's fine out (and I can be bothered) put on motorbike gear

820 Leaving car or bike

825-830 Arrive at work

830 Make coffee

This cron job runs 5 days a week.

------
SoCool
6:45 : Wake up 6:50: Brush my teeth 6:55: Start boiling water and milk with
tea powder 7:05: Pour my tea into a cup and clean the vessels 7:10: Start
looking at some code from previous night 7:30: Read emails 7:45: Help son to
brush and get ready 8:10: Shave and have my bath 8:30: Head out to Daycare

------
kmort
1 year-old and/or 3-year-old wake me up between 5:45 and 6:15. (If my 6:30
alarm wakes me instead, I get up quickly and search for diabolical mischief.)

Make breakfasts.

Shower & dressed.

Begin commute and browse dailies. Fortunately I'm not dealing with different
timezones at the moment, so email can wait 'til I get to work.

------
lcmatt

      7:10 - Alarm goes off
      7:15 - Wake up
      7:20 - Shower
      7:35 - Get dressed / sort hair out
      7:45 - Set off for work
      8:30 - Arrive at work
    

My mornings are terrible, need to start getting up earlier for breakfast
(although I generally can't eat anything in the morning)

------
johnny_utah
Wake up after hitting the snooze button three times

Hope there's coffee in the pot from yesterday that won't taste too bad after
being re-heated

Get dressed

Eat something that can be prepared in five minutes or less

Brush teeth

Chase down the bus

By now I'm awake from running two blocks

Ride the bus for ~thirty minutes and read something stimulating (right now
Ruby Under a Microscope)

Now an hour has passed

------
hunvreus
My day start earlier the rest of the year, but in the Winter it looks like
this:

6:30 AM: Get up

6:30 AM - 6:50 AM: Check out emails, answer whatever is urgent. Check news.

6:50 AM - 7:20 AM: Workout and stretching.

7:20 AM - 7:30 AM: Breakfast.

This is usually followed by a quick shower and either more work from home
until 9:00 AM, or going to the office directly.

------
devendramistri
Wake up by 8.00 AM (+/\- 15 mins) 8.00 - 8.15 Loo break (Checking email,
twitter etc over mobile. Yeah! Multitasking) 8.30 Tea with wife and kid. 8.30
- 10.00 Playing with kid. 10.00 - 10.30 Getting ready for work (bath, cloths
etc)

And Then ................ WORK ! WORK ! Worrrrrk!

------
gervase
6:07AM - Wake up, shut off alarm, grab phone, get back into bed and read int'l
news until clearheaded.

6:35AM - Get up again, use restroom, cook breakfast.

6:45AM - Eat breakfast.

7:00AM - Shower, shave, brush teeth, etc.

7:18AM - Get dressed, pack bag, grab lunch, kiss family goodbye.

7:30AM - Leave the house and walk to work.

8:00AM - Arrive at the office.

------
JonnieCache
A good time to repost this classic from our very own jgc:
[http://doublestealth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/a-life-in-day-
of...](http://doublestealth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/a-life-in-day-of-startup-
ceo.html)

------
rayalez
Wake up.

Exercise.

Shower.

Breakfast.

Creative writing(blogging or fiction).

Khan/Coursera videos or various programming exercises.

Then I'm ready for the main work for the rest of the day =)

~~~
adamzerner
That sounds like an ideal, yet long routine. How long does that take you?

------
chm
Some days I have to get early, some don't. If I have to be in class "early",
say 9:30, here's the routine:

Stop alarms at 8:20,25,30

Get up at 8:30

Jump in the shower for ~10 mins

Eat (if there is some breakfast to eat) ~ 10 mins

Teeth (and hair if I'm not too groggy)

Pack my bag and leave at 9:00

Walk to the nearest subway station ~8 mins

Arrive in class at ~9:27

------
angelofm
06:15 - Press snooze once

06:20 - Wake up, have a quick glass of juice

06:25 - Go smoke a cigarette and check the news/weather

06:35 - Give medic pills to the dog

06:40 - Wake up girlfriend so she can take her breakfast

06:45 - Have a shower

06:52 - Brush teeth, Get dress and give kisses to everyone including dog.

07:05 - Head out to work

------
elyrly

      Wake up via Sleep Cycle
      Brush teeth/ Wash Face
      Water/tea -> Food (+Fruit)
      Pack my Gym Clothes (+Fruit)
      Off to BART (Kindle/Nap)
      ...55 Minutes later arrive (+1 Coffee)
      Desk

------
tobyc

      5:15 Wake up
      5:17 Brush teeth
      5:20 Put on workout gear
      5:22 Walk 200 meters down the road to Crossfit
      5:30-6:15 Crossfit
    

I'm pretty much asleep for the first half of that.

------
ddmf

      05:21 - awake, need pee. try to go back to sleep
      06:00 - still awake, roll out of bed go to bathroom
      06:20 - alarm goes off.
      (there's more, but you did say 60 minutes)

------
vehementi
7:30 Wake up to alarm immediately, hop into shower

Floss in the shower <\-- huge win since it's the only way I've been able to
floss consistently

Make tea & peanut butter toast

Check messages and stuff

Get dressed, make girlfriend breakfast

8:30 walk to work

~~~
lifeformed
Shower flossing sounds like a great idea.

~~~
JshWright
Yeah, that's the first thing I've read in this thread so far that I may add to
my routine...

------
outericky
Quiet morning. Clean up. Scan email / texts from overnight, dress. Coffee.
Breakfast. Head out for a bike ride or run. Start working by 8.

Work needed morning. Get up. Dress. Brush. Work.

------
philip1209
I am most productive in the morning, so I optimize for the first few hours by
exercising and showering at night.

9:00: Wakeup, dress, protein shake

9:15: Walk to office

9:30: Standup at office

9:45: Uninterrupted coding until lunch

------
lewisgodowski
8:30 - Wake up (iPhone alarm), briefly scan Twitter feed

8:35 - Get out of bed (second iPhone alarm)

8:40 - Shower

9:00 - Get dressed

9:10 - Finish preparing Soylent (everything but oil done the night before)

9:15 - Leave for work

9:30 - Arrive at work

------
gaoshan
6:45am - wake and check news, email, weather, traffic

7:00am - shower, get dressed

7:15am - make breakfast and coffee

7:45am - begin the hour long drive to work

I'm a front end dev manager for a large company.

------
nikanj
Wake up

Skip school

Turn on the Atari

------
rlmflores
Brew coffee, solve minor daily tasks (weight myself, duolingo session,
medication). Get dressed and then commute.

------
sinwave
Alarm radio wakes me up with jazz

{run,don't run}

make coffee/tidy up/drink coffee

shower

make breakfast

eat breakfast over coffee and {math textbook, video lecture}

commute on bike

------
MarkPNeyer
wake up.

force a smile.

fight the urge to check my cell phone.

tell myself i'm happy to be awake and grateful to live in a stable place where
my mind is not entirely in control of what happens.

tell my wife good morning. wait for the reply: "5 more minutes"

get out of bed. groan. shake around a bit.

walk down the hall to the bathroom. navigate away from the cats.

pee.

walk to the kitchen to wash my hands, because there's no sink in the bathroom
because our contractors did a horrible job and we shouldn't have hired them.
laugh at this.

feed the cats. half a scoop each of dry food.

walk back to the bedroom. my wife is still asleep. "good morning!" i say to
her, again. she shifts her leg under the blanket, turns, moans and says 'five
more minutes!'

i put on boxers, most likely the jeans i was wearing yesterday. i grab an
undershirt from the underwear drawer, and go to the closet. the work shirts
are in spectrum order. i pick one at random. put it on and roll up the
sleeves.

go out into the kitchen. slice up some strawberries from the fridge, and eat
them with yogurt. turn on the electric kettle for tea. open the cabinet to
take two gummy fish-oil supplements and two gummy calcium/vitamin d
supplements. pour the tea.

check the internet. look at facebook and twitter for notifications. check the
price of bitcoin. make sure the world hasn't ended. sip the tea in case it
has.

tell my wife i'm going to work, give her a kiss. she may be up now, she may
not. if she's up, i'll snuggle her a bit and practice my chinese. zaoshang
hao, xiao mao, i say.

get in my car. drive to work. the radio is probably on. i turn it off before
getting on 101. i focus on my breath while i drive, and try to sit up
straight.

i imagine the lives of the people who are on the freeway with me. i drive by
the big hangar at moffet airforce base and imagine going on a rocket to mars.
i imagine living there on mars, and then remind myself that i'm driving and
should pay attention to that.

i go by the ellis exit and remember the startup we had on fairchild. the sense
of hope and of purpose, the sense of stress and the sense of loss as it ended.
i remind myself i'm not there any more, i'm still here, just driving. i smile.

i go by the shoreline exit for google. i remember how unhappy i was there,
too. i let that fall from my mind, and keep going.

i notice my foot up on the dashboard. for some reason i have the instinct to
put my left foot on the dashboard when i drive. i don't know why this is. i
put it down because it shouldn't be up there.

i get off at willow road. maybe i'm listening to music now, finding something
to amp myself up for the morning. i see the new facebook office across the
street under construnction, and imagine doing yoga on top of the building
until the end of the world, when i shoot off into space on telepathy-mind
power, and navigate the stars looking for a good time. then i remind myself
it's reality that matters now, as there's construction on willow and the left
lane is closed.

i wait at the stoplight and fiddle with the radio. i remind myself i live in
california now - not ohio! - and i work at _facebook_!

i iterate through the list of dreams that once seemed impossible which i've
managed to accomplish, and remind myself there's still time for more.

i drop the car off at the valet outside building twelve, and those guys - the
one with the short blonde hair and the other dude that seems to enjoy the
broken seat because it leans back too far - and they say hey and ask how long
i'll be at work.

6 or so, i say.

and then i go into the building.

~~~
wallflower
Wow, I really like your way with words in describing your morning in relation
to life.

Reminds me of Junot Diaz mashed up with Douglas Coupland's "Microserfs" world.

------
ljsocal
brush teeth, shave, wash face, arrange hair & dress eat breakfast (while
coffee brews) read email or an article leave home with coffee, two apples and
a bottle of water drive to work

------
atsaloli
snuggle wife

make the bed

take supplements (tart cherry extract plus green super food flakes in water)

hit the gym (2-3 miles run plus weight training)

------
meggar
5:00 wake up (no alarm)

5:01 roll off your mom

5:02 get dressed

5:03 drive home

5:30 shower

5:40 coffee, muffin

5:50 pack lunch

5:55 turn off lights, etc..

6:00 leave for work

------
younata
wake up

Stay in bed for 5 or 10 minutes

Alarm goes off

Shower

Do hair/brush teeth/take medication

Walk to bart, catching up on feeds/emails on the way there

take bart to work

------
adkatrit
t=0 get up

t+10 shower

t+15 clothes

t+17 make soylent

t+18 chug soylent

t+20 brush teeth

t+25 walk to gym

t+90 gym routine for this day

t+95 walk to work

t+100 focus

~~~
mesogamer
why not just combine the soylent part into 1 seeing you didn't describe how
you removed your clothes before showering?

------
ddingus
Awaken

Get clean

Get coffee

Check news

Check tech

Learn something new

Sometimes write project code

Go to work

------
noobplusplus
nobody poops?

~~~
kjak
Didn't you read the book? Everyone poops.

